

Is the Google Toolbar a Trojan Horse for Ad Targetting? - markbao
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/06/16/is-the-google-toolbar-a-trojan-horse-for-ad-targetting-ballmer-plays-the-privacy-card/

======
joeter
Although I don't want to jump the gun with accusations like TC, I'm still
happy the issue is now being discussed more at the forefront - I was wondering
how long it would be before an accurate perception of privacy reached the
mainstream.

I tried to do my economics seminar on the web 2.0 monetization strategies. I
wanted to liken the labor-leisure trade-off to a trade off between rent on
privacy and monetary rent. [http://joeter.wordpress.com/2008/03/12/a-basic-
economic-mode...](http://joeter.wordpress.com/2008/03/12/a-basic-economic-
model-on-current-web-business-models/) My teachers shrugged off the idea as
impractical.

------
andr
No.

(PS If they wanted to do that, they would just track your interests using the
bazillion sites that have Google AdSense, a Google search box, Google
Analytics, use Google Charts API, etc., etc..)

(PPS We are to believe the MSN toolbar is more or less evil than Google's?)

------
gojomo
Well, duh... of course!

So is Google Analytics and every other bit of 'free' widgetry or serving (as
with the recent 'AJAX Libraries API').

